# Proud to have a dog’s brain



## nickel (Mar 28, 2008)

Πάντα με ξετρέλαιναν τα κουίζ. Ένα από τα καλύτερα δώρα που πήρα μικρός, κάπου στα 11-12, ήταν ένα βιβλίο της θείας Λένας, τόμος ολόκληρος, που πρέπει να είχε λογής λογής καλούδια μέσα, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι τα κουίζ έκανα μετά μανίας. Και δεν έχανα ευκαιρία έκτοτε – μου έδινες κουίζ, μου έπαιρνες την ψυχή μου. Όταν, γύρω στα 20, έπιασα στα χέρια μου τα βιβλία του Eysenck και έκανα τα τεστ για το IQ, βεβαιώθηκα ότι, ευτυχώς για τον Αϊνστάιν που είχε πεθάνει, αλλιώς θα είχε βρει το μάστορά του.

Τα κομπιούτερ με πέτυχαν σε πιο ώριμη ηλικία: έπαιξα λίγο Froggie στο Spectrum στα τριάντα κάτι μου, αλλά εκείνη η φαγάνα ο Pac-Man δεν πρέπει να έφαγε πάνω από μία ώρα της ζωής μου. Το μοναδικό παιχνίδι που έπαιξα σαν σωστός aficionado ήταν το Lemmings στο PC. Συνδυασμός στρατηγικής και ενίοτε ταχύτητας (έπρεπε να σχεδιάσεις τις κινήσεις με τέτοιον τρόπο που σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις η ταχύτητα, τα σωστά αντανακλαστικά, απαιτούσαν κάτι σαν κινήσεις μπαλέτου πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο). Μου το έδειξε ο γιος μου και μου έκλεψε αμέσως την καρδιά. Έκανα μία μία όλες τις πίστες στη σειρά και φρόντιζα να σημειώνω τους κωδικούς σ’ ένα χαρτί, λες και θα έδινα εξετάσεις κάποια μέρα, να αποδείξω ότι τέλειωσα το παιχνίδι. Όταν πάντως έκανα και την τελευταία πίστα, είχα αποφασίσει ότι δεν θα την ξαναπάθω, να αφήσω ένα κομπιουτεροπαιχνίδι να μου κλέψει την καρδιά, την ψυχή και την ώρα.

Δεν το πέτυχα απόλυτα: στην αναζήτηση για κάποιο γρήγορο ξέσκασμα έπεσα κάποια στιγμή πάνω στο Freecell στις πασιέντζες των Windows. Όταν ανακάλυψα ότι μου άρεσε, την έβαλα κάτω με μεθοδικότητα: ξεκίνησα από το πρώτο παιχνίδι, αποφασισμένος να παίξω και τα 32.000 διαφορετικά παιχνίδια. Σημείωνα ποια παιχνίδια με είχαν δυσκολέψει, είχα γράψει κάπου ότι, όπως είχα διαβάσει, το παιχνίδι 11982 δεν λύνεται, μην κολλήσω σ' αυτή και καταντήσει να με βρουν εκεί ξεχασμένο οι άνθρωποι του Ερυθρού Σταυρού, και έπαιζα κάθε φορά που βαριόμουν τη δουλειά. Μπορεί να έβλεπα ταινία της σειράς και να έπαιζα και Freecell. Άπειρες χαμένες ώρες: έφτασα μέχρι το παιχνίδι 5821! Και πάνω εκεί μπήκε το Ίντερνετ στο σπίτι. Και από τότε δεν έχω ξαναπαίξει κανένα παιχνίδι.

Να εξηγηθώ: έχω παίξει παιχνίδια και παιχνίδια που συνδυάζονται με συναναστροφή. Εκτός από όλα τα παιδικά στον καιρό τους, ώρες άπειρες έχουν σπαταληθεί σε πόκα, τάβλι, σκάκι, μπιρίμπα, πινγκ πονγκ, μπιλιάρδο, βελάκια (νταρτς), μίνι γκολφ, σκραμπλ (ναι, η μεγάλη μου αγάπη) και ούτε θυμάμαι τι άλλο. Κάπου στα δεκαπέντε μου είχα σχεδιάσει και ζωγραφίσει δική μου τεράστια έκδοση της Monopoly και μαζευόμασταν όλα τα γειτονόπουλα στο σαλόνι και παίζαμε με τις ώρες. Τώρα μαζεύεται η παρέα του γιου μου και παίζουν Texas Hold’Em και με φωνάζουν να καθίσω μαζί τους και δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω με πόση ευκολία αρνιέμαι την πρόσκληση. Το Ίντερνετ με έχει καταστρέψει.

Μετά κόπου προλαβαίνω πια να διαβάσω εφημερίδες, ιστολόγια, κινηματογραφικές κριτικές, να ανακαλύψω καινούργιες μουσικές. Μεγάλη μου χαρά: να περνάω σαν βρικόλακας στα βάθη της νύχτας από το ProZ, να βρίσκω καμιά ερώτηση που δεν έχει απαντηθεί και να ανακαλύπτω το απαραίτητο ωραίο μετάφρασμα. Και συνέχεια έχω την αίσθηση ότι λιγοστεύει η μέρα, λιγοστεύουν οι μέρες, και πολλαπλασιάζονται αυτά που θέλω να κάνω. Σαν καταραμένη Δαναΐδα νιώθω.

Και παίρνω μήνυμα από φίλη: «Δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ. Η μεγαλύτερη έννοια μου (σε σχέση με το μεταφραστικό χώρο αυτή την περίοδο...) είναι μη με περάσει ο Χ στο “Who Has The Biggest Brain” του Facebook».

Μπήκα και το είδα. Τέσσερα παιχνίδια, με μετρητή ταχύτητας. Στο πρώτο έπρεπε να βρω το βαρύτερο; Ούτε που κατάλαβα. Εγώ πατούσα συνέχεια έναν ρινόκερο, αλλά το παιχνίδι ήθελε να πατήσω ένα πουλάκι ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλλον παιχνίδι μνήμης ήταν. Έπειτα μου έβαλε να κάνω κάτι χαζές πράξεις μέχρι που μου ζήτησε τη ρίζα του 3.456. Έπειτα, τι είχε έπειτα; Α, ναι, τεστ μνήμης. LOL! Βρήκα το όριό μου. Όταν έπρεπε να θυμηθώ τέσσερα πράγματα στη σειρά, το τέταρτο ούτε να το δω δεν προλάβαινα! Στα σχήματα τα πήγα λίγο καλύτερα ή ήμουν πιο τυχερός, γιατί κάποια στιγμή είχα την αίσθηση ότι πατούσα ό,τι μου ’ρχόταν. Τέλειωσε το μαρτύριο και, βιαστικά βιαστικά, έκανε το παιχνίδι τη σούμα και μου είπε ότι έχω κοινό μυαλό ή κυνός μυαλό, κάτι απαξιωτικό τέλος πάντων. Του είπα κι εγώ κάτι στα γαλλικά και το έκλεισα, αφού απαθανάτισα την επιτυχία μου.

Υποτίθεται ότι με περιμένει να πάω να βελτιώσω το σκορ μου. Να δείξω ότι έχω «μεγαλύτερο μυαλό» από τους άλλους φεϊσμπουκάδες. Αποφάσισα να δείξω ότι έχω μεγαλύτερο μυαλό απέχοντας. Sometimes it feels good to be the underdog.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι σπατάλησα τα καλύτερα χρόνια μου παίρνοντας ναρκωτικά!!
Αν σου λέει κάτι, πάντως, στις κλίμακες self-actualization του Manslow σίγουρα θα χτυπούσες πρωτιές.
(Ζηλεύω, ναι.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Μετά από την προσθήκη σου, πληροφορήθηκα ότι το λήμμα τούτο χτύπησε πρωτιές.


----------

